# distcc linux i windows

## cin0l

witam

mam dwa kompy, jeden na gentoo, drugi (brata) na windowsie, chcialbym skozystac z distcc, jaki jest najprostrzy sposob, aby wykorzystac komputer z windowsem do distcc?

dzisiaj trafilem na cygwin'a, nie testowalem tego, moze polecacie cos jeszcze?

----------

## yoshi314

nie pamietam nazwy ale jest taki linux livecd [czyli uruchamiany z cd bez instalacji] ktory ma distcc. wystarczy go zapuscic na tamtym kompie i skonfigurowac u siebie. nie wiem czy to nie byla jakas mutacja knoppixa przypadkiem typu distcc-knoppix.

dobrze zgadlem  :Very Happy: 

http://freshmeat.net/projects/distccknoppix/

----------

## cin0l

hm.. zalezy mi bardziej na czyms, coby nie zmuszalo mnie do resetowania tego windowsa.. chcialbym zeby windows byl odpalony..

----------

## yoshi314

 *cin0l wrote:*   

> hm.. zalezy mi bardziej na czyms, coby nie zmuszalo mnie do resetowania tego windowsa.. chcialbym zeby windows byl odpalony..

 

no to odpal tego linucha przez vmware lub podobny emulator

----------

## Strus

 *cin0l wrote:*   

> hm.. zalezy mi bardziej na czyms, coby nie zmuszalo mnie do resetowania tego windowsa.. chcialbym zeby windows byl odpalony..

 

Cygwin  :Smile: 

----------

## yoshi314

faktycznie, zapomnialem  :Embarassed: 

ale w tym knoppixie-distcc nie trzeba sie meczyc z konfiguracja. a w cygwin trzeba bedzie poustawiac, poinstalowac itp.

----------

## tdi

tylko ze knoppix-distcc musi miec dokladnie ten sam kompilator co inne komputery

lepiej zrob na kompie z windą diskless machine bootwana z sieci

----------

## qermit

jeżeli jest to windos na jądrze NT to polecam 'cooperative linux' http://colinux.org/

----------

## cin0l

 *qermit wrote:*   

> jeżeli jest to windos na jądrze NT to polecam 'cooperative linux' http://colinux.org/

 

to jest winxp..

z tym cygwin'em cos ciezko mi idzie, nie potrafie go skonfigurowac..

robie wszystko jak opisane na stronie: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Distcc_server_on_Windows

```
cygwin$ export PREFIX=/usr/local/cross-linux

cygwin$ export SRC_ROOT=~/

cygwin$ export BUILD=i686-pc-cygwin

cygwin$ export HOST=i686-pc-cygwin

cygwin$ export TARGET=i686-pc-linux-gnu

cygwin$ export BUILDDIR=$SRC_ROOT/build
```

```
cygwin$ cd $SRC_ROOT

cygwin$ tar -xzvf binutils-2.13.1.tar.gz

cygwin$ mkdir $BUILDDIR/binutils

cygwin$ cd $BUILDDIR/binutils

cygwin$  ../../binutils-2.13.1/configure --with-included-gettext \

      --target=$TARGET --host=$HOST --build=$BUILD \

      --prefix=$PREFIX -v && \

make && make install
```

^^ tak jest w instrukcji, ale po wklepaniu cd $BUILDDIR/binutils nie moge wykonac nastepnej komendy bo wchodzi mi do /binutils/ a tu jest pusto, wiec wpisuje w ten sposob:

```
bosik@kamil /binutils

$ /home/bosik/binutils-2.15/configure --with-included-gettext --target=$TARGET --host=$HOST --build=$BUILD --prefix=$PREFIX -v

loading cache ./config.cache

checking host system type... config.sub: missing argument

Try 'config.sub --help' for more information.

checking target system type... config.sub: missing argument

Try 'config.sub --help' for more information.

checking build system type... config.sub: missing argument

Try 'config.sub --help; for more information.

checking for a BSD compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

cc: not found

*** The command 'cc -o conftest -g   conftest.c' failed.

*** You must set the environment variable CC to a working compiler.

bosik@kamil /binutils
```

(nie mozna kopiowac tekstu z konsoli, wiec przepisalem recznie, sorry za ew. literowki)

w czym problem?

----------

## cin0l

a moze ktos kozysta z cygwin'a i ma wszystko skonfigurowane? moglbym poprostu sobie skopiowac cala gotowa paczke i to rozpakowac na winxp i powinno dzialac..

ma ktos?

----------

## qermit

 *cin0l wrote:*   

> to jest winxp..

  czyli śmiało możesz zainstalować sobie colinuxa. Pomimo tego że jest w fazie rozwoju to naprawdę spisuje się znakomicie, przynajmniej u mnie.

----------

## cin0l

 *qermit wrote:*   

>  *cin0l wrote:*   to jest winxp..  czyli śmiało możesz zainstalować sobie colinuxa. Pomimo tego że jest w fazie rozwoju to naprawdę spisuje się znakomicie, przynajmniej u mnie.

 

ok, dzięki, spróbuję...

----------

